# What would you have done?



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Got up this am 4:35. Got ready, filled thermos, drove out to my spot. I've been watching this gobbler in the same stand of red pine for two weeks. Last sunday he flew down 25yds from me. I watched as he walked down a two track. That is where I was set up this am. On the two track in a spruce thicket. Around 5:50 am two hunters walk down the two track. I let them know I was there. I said that gobbler will walk right down this two track. They went in past me into the roost site. Gobblers started gobbling. I now knew they were there. Gobblers fly down BOOM:smile-mad . I pick up my pack and start out. BOOM:smile-mad BOOM:smile-mad BOOM:smile-mad the second guy shoots. My question is this. Should I have moved up closer to the roost when the two hunters showed up? Should I have already been as close to the roost as I was last Sunday. Yes this was state land. What would you have done?

Pike Man


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

But what can you do? Better luck next time.:rant:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

5 years ago, the wife and I were set up near 2 roosted birds I had put to bed the night before. The birds were about 150 yards away, tree cover was sparse-state land. Another hunter approached and was going to walk right into the birds. I got his attention with a hiss,hiss, motioned him over to us and politely and quietly told him we were set up on some roosted birds and if he continued that way, he would spook them. I asked if he could detour away from the roosted birds. He turned around headed back where he came, very nice of him! The wife ended up getting her bird there and was six months pregnant at the time!! 

You never know what will happen on state land but I would always speak up nicely. Nothing wrong with communication even though some people might be jerks. I know I would never move in on a bird another guy was calling to or set up to hunt, that is the right thing to do.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

"I said that gobbler will walk right down this two track." Telling them this was probably your only mistake. Sorry to hear about your bad experience on state land, but like you said it was state land and it can be unforgiving place to hunt.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Sounds like a couple of inconsiderate hunters to me. I would of moved to another location if someone beat me to a spot. That is why I do not hunt state land. I'll hit the pavement asking people (Being rejected alot) before I hunt state land. 

Better luck next time. That really stinks.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Nothin you can do it is unfortunate that some people are so rude like that but a bird isn't worth a confrontation. Better luck next time I guess some people huh

AW


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

If I were the hunters I would have asked if you cared if I backed you up and then helped you get your bird. If there happened to be more than one gobbler show up then everyone wins. Some people just don't have a clue.

3 booms are you sure they even got him. The percentage of birds killed on the 2nd and 3rd shot is not good, they usually get out of dodge real quick.

Good luck getting on another bird, hopefully on private land.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck...not much you could do:sad:


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Bumping an old thread because i can't seem to find the answer.

What is the rule on hunting right on two tracks? Found a spot (along with a million other people I'm guessing) right on one that is quickly becoming my opening morning base plan. Before I worried about the public land drama if someone else comes along, figured I better make sure it was good to basically sit and bush whack ol long beard when he walks down the trail.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

BumpRacerX said:


> What is the rule on hunting right on two tracks? Found a spot (along with a million other people I'm guessing) right on one that is quickly becoming my opening morning base plan. Before I worried about the public land drama if someone else comes along, figured I better make sure it was good to basically sit and bush whack ol long beard when he walks down the trail.


A turkey can travel a few miles a day, often returning to the same place it started from, and it ain't on a two track. Just saying.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

cedarlkDJ said:


> A turkey can travel a few miles a day, often returning to the same place it started from, and it ain't on a two track. Just saying.


Understood. This one tends to roost on the adjacent unhunted private piece and walk right out the two track on a consistent basis though.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I don’t believe a two track is considered a road, I know what I would do. I guess it would depend on where the two track is located, in my minds eye it’s running threw a vacant piece of state ground correct ?
Flight


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Shoot the DNR law enforcement division an email. That'll answer fast tomorrow.

I wouldn't rely on anything less.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I don’t believe a two track is considered a road, I know what I would do. I guess it would depend on where the two track is located, in my minds eye it’s running threw a vacant piece of state ground correct ?
> Flight


Correct, not on any maps. Just an old worn in dirt trail running through state land.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Give it a shot, worse thing that can happen is u won't get him. Good luck, heading out now for the last scouting event before the snow tomorrow. Slp.zz


----------

